# Which should I use as Chapter Master?



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Like the title says im asking which of these two Scibor figures should i Use as a chaptermaster for my Howling Griffons?

Vote or add any figs (with Pix if possible) you might prefer.

Thanks in advance!

Rayrod64


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

My personal opinion is that I don't really like the chest piece on the "scibor spartan" I think it is. I would definitely go with the one with the blue hood etc. I feel the sculpt of the spartan's chest piece isn't quite up to scratch.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

i love the spartan but the angel just looks a bit more 40k-ish to me


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Scibor cezar of rome.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

My vote is the angel, seems more dynamic and inspired like a chapter master.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

My vote is for the Spartan, the Angel just seems to look more like a Librarian


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

although both painted nicely I can't look past the fact they are scibor, and so follow scibors usual press molded poor quality, so I had to vote other in this case as I just cannot like them.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Press moulded poor quality? Their mini's are some of the most detailed and crisply made I've seen!

I should have expected nothing less though really... :grin:


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

I wanted to get the Ceasar Model but it was sold out.

Thanks for the responces.


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

The hooded figure is diffently cooler then the other model the spartan is missing that special something.


----------



## DocB (Sep 24, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Scibor cezar of rome.


This is the one I like the best!:grin:


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

The scibor angel looks good, and I like everything about except the head. I would go with that, but do a headswap, maybe with a GK? I don't know, whatever you pick, I'm sure it will work out well though.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the scibor angel and as for the something that the spartan is missing could it be that it doesn't have as elaborate of a shield and less blue?


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

Angel but give him a helmet.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

go with the hooded guy it has a better feel as a CM then the spartan


----------

